
Lax Bans Uber and Lyft - 555Janus
https://www.theverge.com/2019/10/4/20898596/lax-uber-lyft-ban-pickup-terminal
======
zepearl
> _Meanwhile, Uber and Lyft have tweaked their apps for drivers in the hopes
> of making drop-offs and pickups more seamless. Both companies have added a
> feature called rematch that allows drivers who have just dropped off a
> passenger to pick up a new customer without leaving the airport and waiting
> in an off-site area._

Interesting, didn't know.

